# Cut Edges At Top of Wall



## Snick (Aug 30, 2016)

With the manner in which I plan to hang my drywall I will have cut edges along the ceiling line (ceiling of first floor of two story home). I once read that it is better to seal those edges somehow but now cannot find the reference. I don't think I need to do this (I believe the reference indicated to rap the edge with tape). This is in south Louisiana on an outside wall (humidity).

I have not hung drywall before so I wanted to make sure that was just an aberration of DIY advice.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Well all that all that info you have so far is wrong.
Drywall on walls should be hung horizontal, top piece goes up first tight to the ceiling, all cuts need to be at the bottom, 1/2 up off the floor.


----------



## Snick (Aug 30, 2016)

I know I would not be hanging the drywall the normal or best way. The way I would be hanging it is a work around for my strength and doing the work on my own.

I may be buying a drywall lift (or attaching a temporary 2X4 to the studs to prop the sheet) but have concerns about whether I can put a 4X8 up on it by myself. I may be overly concerned; I can lift 40 pounds (1/2 inch ultra light) but sometimes have problems with the height and bulk of the lifting.

My idea was to hang the top in vertical 4X4 with the factory edge (tapered edge?) mid wall. Because I will have so much more mudding, I thought it would be helpful to have the mid wall seams with the factory edge rather than the cut edge (butt joint?). I believe I can hang the bottom horizontally but if I couldn't do that, I would just do the 4X4 method with the cut edge at the bottom.

I would also check to see if I can handle the whole 4X8 hanging vertically before I would do it this way. I know there is a tool you use with your foot to lift it off the floor.

I have a couple of hopeful options before I resort to this but want to have a plan to do it on my own.

-Female with Short Arms :smile:


----------



## jeffmattero76 (Jan 4, 2016)

Get a helper. You need to put upthe first sheet as a full sheet up to the ceiling horizontally. Do that for the entire wall. The lower sheet will likely have to be cut. Put the cut edge at the bottom. You will be left with one horizontal joint 4 feet down from the ceiling. If your ceilings are higher than 8 feet, cut a piece of 3/8ths inch drywall to go between the top horizontal sheet and the bottom horizontal sheet. That way you will have an easier job of taping and spackling that horizontal joint since there will be a place for the mud and tape to go.

Sent from my LG-D415 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffmattero76 (Jan 4, 2016)

Also, at the top use tape. I love a product called Perfect 90. It comes in a roll and covers the corner between the ceiling and wall.

Sent from my LG-D415 using Tapatalk


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Hanging drywall is not a one person job.
How are you going to hold the board tight to the next piece, reach for a screw, or nail and hold the hammer or screw gun with just two hands?


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Mark where the studs are on something on the ceiling or whatever is up there, and on the floor.

Measure 4' down from the top + 1/8", make a mark, hammer in a couple of 3" or so nails at roughly the 2' and 6' point of the 8' wide sheet. Only hammer the nails in 1" or so, so you can bend it back and forth and remove it by hand. Lift the sheet up, set it on the two nails, have a few screws in your mouth and the driver nearby. Don't bang it onto the nails and it won't be damaged.

When you do the bottom piece, reuse the nails, 1/2" off the floor.

If you intend to do the ceiling as well, it should be done first.


----------



## Snick (Aug 30, 2016)

I somewhat unexpectedly will be ripping out the ceiling and will need a contractor to replace it. Hoping to get quotes for the ceiling but expect it to take at least what I budgeted for the walls. I have assumed that ceiling work is more expensive than walls-is that generally true?


----------



## jeffmattero76 (Jan 4, 2016)

Around here drywall guys using usually charge by the sheet. Around $20 per sheet to hang tape and finish. No difference for ceiling versus walls.

Sent from my LG-D415 using Tapatalk


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

$20.00 a Sheet?

That's low--very,very low for my area.

I suggest you get a price to hang the entire room.---you will have a hard time finding a crew to just hang the ceiling---they need to earn a days pay and one ceiling will end up costing you a days pay--about what the ceiling and walls will cost.


----------



## jeffmattero76 (Jan 4, 2016)

oh'mike said:


> $20.00 a Sheet?
> 
> That's low--very,very low for my area.
> 
> I suggest you get a price to hang the entire room.---you will have a hard time finding a crew to just hang the ceiling---they need to earn a days pay and one ceiling will end up costing you a days pay--about what the ceiling and walls will cost.


To be clear on the $20 per sheet price that i quoted, i buy all of the materials... Drywall, screws, mud, tape, corner bead etc. Thst price of $20 per sheet is labor only.

Sent from my LG-D415 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snick (Aug 30, 2016)

Jeff-very helpful. I had one quote (not itemized) for the walls that I was hoping was a bit shady. 

I am not in a very cost effective area with regards to contract work but am hopeful for getting somewhere through other bids. I loosely estimated that you would have charged somewhere between $700 and $900 at $20 per sheet plus materials. 

The quote given was $1,800 (just for walls). He said it was $1,800 because there would be a lot of cuts. 

With two ceilings and the walls of one decent size room, I was thinking that cost get up over 5k. It is not like I have no budget for renovation but it was getting a bit concerning. I have a decent budget but have to cover a lot with it.


----------



## jeffmattero76 (Jan 4, 2016)

Snick said:


> Jeff-very helpful. I had one quote (not itemized) for the walls that I was hoping was a bit shady.
> 
> I am not in a very cost effective area with regards to contract work but am hopeful for getting somewhere through other bids. I loosely estimated that you would have charged somewhere between $700 and $900 at $20 per sheet plus materials.
> 
> ...


Snick - that is not what i charge, that is what i typically pay. I have rental properties and in the last couple of years have given up doing it myself and have started to sub the work out. If $800 is your estimate are you saying your room requires 40 sheets? 

Sent from my LG-D415 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snick (Aug 30, 2016)

I have the room as needing 20 (8x4-although a professional may end using something longer) at $20.00 to hang that would be $400; about $300 to $500 for materials (I am just talking wall comparison here). So I get to $700 to $900 from example.

The guy said $1,800 (just walls-ceiling wasn't an issue when the walls were discussed) for hang & mud. Unless I am misunderstanding your information, his quote double what you pay. He no longer is doing work for me so I was going to get quotes before doing it myself, I just wasn't optimistic. I came to understand that he was a bit shady; I didn't think he was shady to the point of twice the cost.

This is a pricey area for this type of work. While the cost may not be as reasonable as yours, I am hopeful for a more workable cost.


----------



## jeffmattero76 (Jan 4, 2016)

I don't know where you are located, but I am in suburban Philadelphia. Also, you should realize that i am an investor, sovthe guy i use knows he is likely to get more work from me and from other investors i know. Therefore, he is probably giving me better pricing than he would a homeowner. Still i would shop around some more. If there is a local REIA (real estate investir association) in your area i would ask them who they could recommend. Those are associations of investors and typically are willing to give recommendations for contractors they have used.

Sent from my LG-D415 using Tapatalk


----------

